# My introduction



## sudo (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi there!
I joined because I've always found Freemasonry, and history in general, quite intriguing. The fact that its one of the longest lasting brotherhoods in existence, has always caught my eye.

I go by the pseudonym sudo.
I'd love to meet some of you and discuss various topics. Freemasonry seems to be at my forefront of personal studies at the moment (I've only dipped my toes thus far).

Sorry for the short intro. Have to go for now!

Its a pleasure to see an open forum of discussion and learning.

I am not a Mason.


----------



## GJB (Oct 8, 2017)

It's a pleasure to meet you and welcome to the forum

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 9, 2017)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 12, 2017)

G'day.

What have you been studying about Freemasonry ?


----------



## sudo (Oct 26, 2017)

Bloke said:


> G'day.
> 
> What have you been studying about Freemasonry ?



The wide range of religious views among members, topics discussed in a lodge, the space program, Antarctica, Magick (read Crowley's Magick Without Tears and some other writings), the Qabalah and more..

I've also been interested in the Ordo Templi Orientis that Crowley was a huge part of.

There's mixed reviews on everything in life, and freemasonry is no exception.
I think people seem to miss the underlying, universal principle: "As Above, So Below".
To me, that statement reflects the fact that there is balance in everything. A positive will always be balanced with a negative (yin yang).

I'm obviously still researching lots and trying to understand this stuff more.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 26, 2017)

sudo said:


> The wide range of religious views among members, topics discussed in a lodge, the space program, Antarctica, Magick (read Crowley's Magick Without Tears and some other writings), the Qabalah and more..
> 
> I've also been interested in the Ordo Templi Orientis that Crowley was a huge part of.
> 
> ...


The Golden Dawn and OTO are regarded as being outside Freemasonry and most Freemasons would not know what Thelema is. That said, your yin and yang idea is present in the checkered pavement - but expressed in different ways, but leading to the same thing. People like Crowley moved outside Freemasonry because they could not follow their ideas within it.  I have an interest in these things too, but am in firmly in a more spiritual, and indeed religious tradition. There is only two things we are not supposed to discuss in Lodge - religion and politics. Keep that in mind when raising this with Brothers - many will not know what you talk of, many of those who do will shut you down but some (not me) will be very enthusiastic about these ideas.


----------



## sudo (Oct 26, 2017)

Bloke said:


> The Golden Dawn and OTO are regarded as being outside Freemasonry and most Freemasons would not know what Thelema is. That said, your yin and yang idea is present in the checkered pavement - but expressed in different ways, but leading to the same thing. People like Crowley moved outside Freemasonry because they could not follow their ideas within it.  I have an interest in these things too, but am in firmly in a more spiritual, and indeed religious tradition. There is only two things we are not supposed to discuss in Lodge - religion and politics. Keep that in mind when raising this with Brothers - many will not know what you talk of, many of those who do will shut you down but some (not me) will be very enthusiastic about these ideas.



I was saying that people in general seem to forget the yin yang idea. From what I've seen, its an important idea to Freemasons. 

Also, I know Crowley left the Masons, and moved on to develop his own organization. I definitely don't agree with everything that man has done, but he was extremely knowledgeable. 

Thanks for the tips, man. I'm not one to preach religion or politics, but I do love talking of spirituality and enlightenment. Don't know if that's something brothers talk much about.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 26, 2017)

The OTO being even further outside than GD for sure.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 26, 2017)

Crowley, from my findings, was not a member of a 'regular' lodge. As a matter of fact, it became irregular about one or two months before he was entered.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 26, 2017)

sudo said:


> .. Thanks for the tips, man. I'm not one to preach religion or politics, but I do love talking of spirituality and enlightenment. Don't know if that's something brothers talk much about.


.

Depends completely on the brother; but knowledge and knowing the world and themselves and the divine should be something they are interested in - but what that means to the individual will vary.



sudo said:


> I was saying that people in general seem to forget the yin yang idea. From what I've seen, its an important idea to Freemasons...



Depends on your understanding of it. In terms of balance, I am not sure it is there, Freemasonry tends to polarize things to, good and evil and, ignorance and light, honour and dishonour,  - being interested in promoting the "positive" of these things. Good behavior, certainly. The existence of yin and yang, but under other names, yes, but under other names, they are not really yin and yang are they ? In terms of cosmic variety, it sure is there in Freemasonry, but again not expressed in those terms, but are  "the universe"  and the "cosmos" different ? Yes, but when ritual says "universe" I think its often actually saying "cosmos" - but that is a personal interpretation which can easily be undermined by saying if composers of ritual wanted to say cosmos, they would have, but didnt, they used the word "universe". .

It's not just what you know about Freemasonry which counts, but what you think about Freemasonry. Teaching that to new guys often  sees them develop.


----------



## sudo (Oct 26, 2017)

Bloke said:


> .
> 
> Depends completely on the brother; but knowledge and knowing the world and themselves and the divine should be something they are interested in - but what that means to the individual will vary.
> 
> ...



The brotherhood aspect, the quest for knowledge, self improvement, and charitable acts, are all beautiful things to me. 

I appreciate the words of wisdom.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 27, 2017)

Crowley didn’t “develop” his own system, he bastardized every system he touched. Anything left over he was given credit for.


----------



## sudo (Oct 27, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Crowley didn’t “develop” his own system, he bastardized every system he touched. Anything left over he was given credit for.



Was he not a founder of the O.T.O.?


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 27, 2017)

Nope, he joined after the founding and took over GB and Ireland two years later.


----------



## sudo (Oct 27, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Nope, he joined after the founding and took over GB and Ireland two years later.



I'm going to have to do more research on this then. Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 27, 2017)

Carl Kellner...OTO was actually pretty Masonic and legit at the very beginning but then Crowley came in and Thelema'd it.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 3, 2017)

sudo said:


> Hi there!
> I joined because I've always found Freemasonry, and history in general, quite intriguing. The fact that its one of the longest lasting brotherhoods in existence, has always caught my eye.
> 
> I go by the pseudonym sudo.
> ...



Welcome to the community here.

I must ask, because of your first sentence... Whence came you?


----------



## sudo (Nov 3, 2017)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> Welcome to the community here.
> 
> I must ask, because of your first sentence... Whence came you?



Thank you.
I should have clearly stated that I am NOT a Mason.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 4, 2017)

sudo said:


> Thank you.
> I should have clearly stated that I am NOT a Mason.



Being that you are not a Mason, I would kindly ask that you remove the S&C as your avatar. If you have any questions please send me a pm. Thanks!


----------



## sudo (Nov 4, 2017)

Blake Bowden said:


> Being that you are not a Mason, I would kindly ask that you remove the S&C as your avatar. If you have any questions please send me a pm. Thanks!



Done.

Grazie, will do.


----------

